# Accessories for Londinium



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Seem to be using the single spout portafilter most of the time loading the dose through the HG One's blind tumbler. It's a bit of a one handed juggling routine without a tamper stand. The one I have, a HG One, doesn't work with Londinium portafilters - the offset lugs don't help and the portafilter is nearly 7cm deep. Rang Bella Barista and spoke to Claudette and ended up buying an ECM tamping stand. It can cope with the offset lugs and is deep enough so the portafilter clears the base - not cheap though. All Londinium portafilters including the naked one fit into the ECM tamping stand firmly and snugly so I am a happy bunny. Also bought some chrome portafilter end caps. Thanks to Vintagecigarman for pointing these out to me. Had to trim them a bit but they fit great - even on the lever handle and finish the job off IMO.

View attachment 2115


View attachment 2116


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I use this


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

That ECM tamper stand looks great.

View attachment 2116


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks like you had some fun.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffee is a dirty habit and I had not tidied up, as you can tell! Share the link Patrick for those shiny cap ends!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Coffee is a dirty habit and I had not tidied up, as you can tell! Share the link Patrick for those shiny cap ends!


Hi David, got them from Bella Barrista: http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/accessories/porta-filter.html

They needed a bit of trimming and cutting down but fit OK. I think they finish off the handle really well. I even managed to fit one on the lever handle too with the assistance of a bit of blue tack. At 1.99 each, they hardly break the bank!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

iroko said:


> That ECM tamper stand looks great


Just used the ECM stand for the first time - works perfectly. Keeps the portafilter level and steady. I can sit my HG blind tumbler on top of the portafilter without worrying it might topple off. More importantly, it creates a really rigid base whilst tamping a single shot portafilter. The price is a joke but when it's a case of getting the right tool, you have to bite the bullet.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Inspired by the ECM stand, here's my DIY version made from a guttering joint from B+Q.


----------



## mgwolf (Nov 9, 2012)

HG ONE just announced a custom stand for their grinder for the L1.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

mgwolf said:


> HG ONE just announced a custom stand for their grinder for the L1.


New design will accommodate L1's off-set lugs but won't take a portafilter with spout(s) - L1's portafilter is extremely deep. So, only a naked one will fit into the redesigned portafilter stand which is rather limiting unless you use a naked portafilter as standard.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

patrick how much was this stand if you dont mind saying?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

£60.00 from BB - ouch! But it does what it says on the tin. It was the only cradle I could find that accommodated the LI's very deep portafilter and offset lugs. As I use the single spout version most of the time, it doesn't stand on it's own and I needed something that would hold the portafilter whilst I emptied the HG's blind tumbler into it. It was either that or grow another arm!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Cheers Patrick


----------

